# Cod And Shrimp Cubes



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, just wondering if anybody else does this and do you think it's a good idea or not.

I bought 2 fillets of cod and a 1/4lb of prawns from a local fishmonger, cost me about £5 in total and it's provided me with over 1 months food for my piranhas. I skinned and the fillets, took the bones out, peeled some prawns and mixed it all in and packed an ice cube tray full of this fishy mix then stuck it in the freezer.

Is this the right idea? I got a bit sick of fresh fish stinking out my fridge and I figured it would b alright to try this new method where I could just drop a frozen cube of cod in the tank each day.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

I feed baby shrimps now, they are thumb sized thus a very easy way of feeding your P's, just grab a fist from your bag in the freezer and let them thaw in warm water for 3 min's. I usually inspect each shrimp for crap, they have a long black line which I take out, still don't know what it is...looks like poo.

When I fed cod, I bought "cubed" fillet and defrosted it once, cut pieces just like you and thrown it in the freezer. So your good there, they loved the cod but not more than the baby shrimp.

Tried feeding pellets...gives them diarrhea, they poop the whole gravel within 3 hours of feeding. Stay away from Tetra Cichlid Shrimp sticks. Still searching for Hikari.


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

I tried those hikari gold pellets because everybody on the forums says they're ideal for feeding them but mine just won't accept them, they try eat them then just spit them out


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

That's odd, maybe they just like a softer feed for their food. My boys eat them like mad, they almost jump out of the tank for them, problem is they need about 10-15 pellets to have enough and within 3 hours they poop it all out and I have to gravel vac. That's why I gave up on pellets. Its convenient and fast but its a hassle later.

It's a good thing that they are picky, dropped the conditioner bottle cap in the tank and one of them took it and lapped the tank for about 30 seconds before he dropped it. Should've seen him running around with a blue cap in is mouth.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

I once tried to make my own food used gelatin, it didn't work out to well


----------



## Steven M (Oct 21, 2015)

Titus said:


> I feed baby shrimps now, they are thumb sized thus a very easy way of feeding your P's, just grab a fist from your bag in the freezer and let them thaw in warm water for 3 min's. I usually inspect each shrimp for crap, they have a long black line which I take out, still don't know what it is...looks like poo.
> 
> When I fed cod, I bought "cubed" fillet and defrosted it once, cut pieces just like you and thrown it in the freezer. So your good there, they loved the cod but not more than the baby shrimp.
> 
> Tried feeding pellets...gives them diarrhea, they poop the whole gravel within 3 hours of feeding. Stay away from Tetra Cichlid Shrimp sticks. Still searching for Hikari.


Yes, that long black line is there intestinal tract or poo.. whichever you're most comfortable calling it! Are you using the raw (brown) srimp or the pre cooked (pink) shrimp? The cooked or ready to eat shrimp don't have the nutritional value and it is hard on their digestive system. Just like feeding beef or other red meat! Raw fish is always your best option!


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

They are pink/ish but dont think they are cooked, hope they aren't because that's what they've been eating for a year now, they sell them "by weight" not in a pack so my guess is they are raw.

Here's a close up 




Didn't bother to take out the poo anymore, they don't seem to care.

Will ask the frozen fish department guy next time I go to the market, but my guess is they aren't precooked.


----------



## Steven M (Oct 21, 2015)

Shrimp usually is sold in weight even if it comes pre-packaged. If they're pink they are probably precooked and 'ready to eat'. Raw shrimp is usually opaque or gray in color. My red goes crazy for raw shrimp!

Cool tank! I like the black and green! I'm not an expert but just based on the research I've done, cooked shrimp just doesn't have all the nutrients that raw has and is a little harder for them to digest. but if they've been eating it for that long then it probably isn't doing any harm. Pre-cooked also costs a little bit more!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Plus one, pink is pre cooked... not a huge deal.

If you can find shell on shrimp, that would be the best.









(without lemon haha)


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Got it







some of the pink ones have shell, always take it off though...


----------

